# Looking For Install Help (All-In-One Cam/Backup/GPS)



## jbelcourt (Nov 30, 2016)

I ordered an all-in-one dash cam, backup cam, GPS unit from eBay. (I'm new so I can't post links). I got it last night and I just installed it. I'm having an issue where the camera does not initiate backup mode when I put it in reverse. The "picture in picture" of the unit shows the rear camera working but when put into reverse, it does not work properly.

The instructions it came with are....not even instructions. No surprise. I'm hoping someone can lend a hand as I've never installed a backup camera before and maybe I'm just missing something.

The plug for it has a headphone style jack, which plugs into to unit. It then leads to the back for the camera and has a red wire. I assumed that red wire needed to go to the reverse light power wire but that's not working. I noticed it has a blue wire, which generally would mean remote....but it's looped back to the plug so it doesn't look like it's supposed to be cut and wired to anything. I have no idea, though.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated it. The company I got it from off eBay is extremely slow to respond and I have my car all taken apart right now.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

The looped wire is _generally_ to disable a built-in feature in the camera such as grid lines or image reversal. If you don't want that feature you just cut the wire.

It sounds to me like you have it installed correctly as the picture works but just not in the mode you want. Hopefully the seller contacts you soon!


----------



## jbelcourt (Nov 30, 2016)

Yeah, they finally answered me this morning and asked for a YouTube video to show the problem. They take a day to respond every time. 

Its not showing grid lines and its not switching the unit to the reverse camera when I put it in reverse. I can't think of anything else it could be other then a faulty unit. Unless I'm completely overlooking something. 

Glad to know I hooked it up correctly though.


----------



## jbelcourt (Nov 30, 2016)

Post


----------



## jbelcourt (Nov 30, 2016)

Count


----------



## jbelcourt (Nov 30, 2016)

To five. 

_*Sorry, I needed to post a YouTube video and I couldn't without 5 posts._


----------



## jbelcourt (Nov 30, 2016)

https://youtu.be/O-Oxo2r2u8Y

Here's a video of what it's doing. Excuse the mess, I have panels pulled down and stuff everywhere. Just making sure I'm not overlooking something that you guys might notice.


----------



## jbelcourt (Nov 30, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_K_HWjjIdYc

Just wanted to follow up and let everyone know I figured out the issue. I couldn't give up, it was eating me up, so I decided to mess with it more. I noticed I had power drain. It was down to 55% and kept going down little by little even though it was powered. Then I figured why not try the factory plug.


----------

